# Podcasts



## Patfraca (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai chargé des podcasts dans mon iPod.

Certains se sont installés sous l'onglet "podcast", d'autres sous l'onglet "musique / artistes" !
Une explication ? Comment rectifier ?

D'autre part, je voudrais décharger le contenu de mon iPod sur le disque dur d'un autre PC. Est-ce faisable et comment ? J'ai beau parcourir le PDF du mode d'emploi, je ne trouve pas  

Merci pour votre aide  

Patfraca


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2008)

les podcast sont telecharges a l'aide d'iTunes ou les telecharge tu d'internet puis les glisse tu dans itunes ensuite?

Pour la seconde option, cela expliquerai que ce soit reconnu comme musique puisque ce serait de vulgaires morceaux MP3 pour itunes.


----------



## Patfraca (29 Mars 2008)

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse, Gwen  

Téléchargés sur l'iPod à partir d'iTunes.

Je me suis abonné aux podcasts de Classic 21 : 

http://www.classic21.be/rtbf_2000/bin/view_something.cgi?id=0185451_sac

Musique avant tout sur ces potcasts.

J'espère avoir bien répondu à tes questions  

Patfraca


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2008)

Je vais tester et te dire ce qu'il en est chez moi.


----------



## Patfraca (30 Mars 2008)

OK et merci  

Patfraca


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2008)

En faisant un POmme-I sur l'un des fichiers (depuis iTunes), est-ce que le Genre est bien sur PodCast ?


----------



## Patfraca (30 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> En faisant un POmme-I sur l'un des fichiers (depuis iTunes), est-ce que le Genre est bien sur PodCast ?


 
  C'est quoi un POmme-I, Rémy ?

Je suis loin d'être un spécialiste...

Merci.

Patfraca


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2008)

ou Command I

Tu sélectionnes l'un des ces morceaux dans iTunes , puis tu appuies la touche "Command" (à gauche de la barre d'esapce) et sans la  lâcher tu appuies la touche I

Ca affiche des information sur le morceaux et dans l'onglet Infos de cette fenetre, tu vérifies que dans la liste déroulante Genre, PodCast est bien sélectionné


----------



## Patfraca (30 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai pas trouvé la touche "command"   mais bon, en cliquant droit sur les titres j'ai trouvé cette fenêtre  et tous sont bien repris sous Podcast !


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2008)

Command... c'est la touche juste à gauche de la barre d'espace (marquée cmd )


----------



## Patfraca (30 Mars 2008)

ok, mais sur mon clavier (PC) c'est la touche ALT.


J'ai chargé quelques podcast dans mon iPhone et là, aucun problème !


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2008)

J'ignorais que tu avais un PC.... Y'a encore des gens qui utilisent des PC?????


----------



## Patfraca (30 Mars 2008)

La preuve...


----------



## Patfraca (1 Avril 2008)

Plus d'autres idées   

Patfraca


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai l'impression, comme dit plus haut, que tu as copié les fichiers directement dans la fenêtre d'iTunes. Ce qu'il faut faire c'est cliquer sur ce lien :

podcast itunes

iTunes devrait se lancer et s'abonner automatiquement au podcast et télécharger les derniers MP3, le tout bien ranger comme il faut.

Source


----------



## Patfraca (1 Avril 2008)

Merci Gloup Gloup,

Non, j'ai bien fait tout convenablement (me semble-t-il)...

Lorsque je clique sur le lien que tu m'as envoyé, j'ai effectivement iTunes qui se lance et me propose les nouveaux podcasts de Classic 21, affichant le bouton "obtenir" à droite du titre (j'ai obté pour la sélection manuelle).

Bon sang, que tout cela est compliqué  

Patfraca


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

J'essayerai chez moi.


----------



## Patfraca (1 Avril 2008)

Bien merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Peut-être en effaçant le podcast et les anciens fichiers et puis en se réabonnant?


----------



## Patfraca (1 Avril 2008)

Mon problème est que ces podcasts ne restent pas indéfiniment téléchargeables et donc que je ne pourrai plus récupérer certains "making off", comme ceux de Pink Floyd, certains "Les Classiques" auxquels j'ai parfois participé...

Donc je ne tiens à prendre aucun risque :sick: 

Patfraca


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Comme dit plus haut essaye de mettre le genre Podcast et mais aussi comme album : «Classic 21».


----------



## Patfraca (1 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut essaye de mettre le genre Podcast et mais aussi comme album : «Classic 21».


 
OK, je vais essayer demain. J'aurai un plus de temps.

Merci, en tout cas, à toi et à vous tous, pour vos conseils  

Patfraca


----------

